# Modeling Websites



## Raddy (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm trying to get into some amateur modeling photography and I was wondering if anyone had advice about which sites to avoid, which ones are legit, etc.  Any advice is appreciated, thanks.


----------



## adolan20 (Jan 6, 2008)

check out www.modelmayhem.com that seems to be the model hang out, you may find a better answer there or be able to be found.


----------



## kdabbagh (Jan 8, 2008)

Raddy said:


> I'm trying to get into some amateur modeling photography and I was wondering if anyone had advice about which sites to avoid, which ones are legit, etc.  Any advice is appreciated, thanks.



Use Facebook and Myspace; great pool for amateur and less professional models as opposed to modelmayhem.com. If you're an amateur, you will need to be testing and experimenting with models who are open to that. From my experience, you will find more professional models harder to deal with if you show them that you're still experimenting and trying to pin down the technique. This is all my opinion and from experience, I may be wrong.


----------



## Alpha (Jan 13, 2008)

The amateur modeling world is full of flakes no matter where you find them. There are plenty of people to work with on ModelMayhem. I haven't had a single flake there yet but I'm sure my day will come. MySpace is also good, but I find amateur models on MM to be a little more understanding of amateur photographers than you average MySpace model wannabe. If you've got a beefy portfolio, on the other hand, MySpace is better for picking up paying model "clients" (as opposed to real clients, who are third parties that pay the model).


----------



## Turn (Feb 2, 2008)

I just signed up with MM and it seems like there are plenty of models looking to do TF* work just to build their own portfolios. You can look at the casting calls which are basically bulletin ads for work, searchable by location.


----------



## John_Olexa (Feb 3, 2008)

http://supermodels.com/

Once joined theres sections for  Models , Photographers +


----------



## sabbath999 (Feb 5, 2008)

MaxBloom said:


> The amateur modeling world is full of flakes no matter where you find them.



Word.


----------

